# OPC übers Netzwerk



## Hellraiser (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

ich benutze WinCC V6.2 als Bedienoberfläche und möchte über den intergrierten OPC-Server Daten asulesen. Als Test-Client verwende ich den Prosys OPC Test Client. Lokal kann ich die Verbindung herstellen und Prozesswerte beobachten bzw. schreiben.
Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich keine Verbindung zum Server bekomme, wenn dieser auf einem anderen Rechner läuft.

Wenn ich mit dem Test-Client zugreifen will kommt die Fehlermeldung "Could not connect to OPCEnum service. Zugriff verweigert"

Woran könnte das liegen? Ich denke, dass die DCOM-Einstellungen richtig sind.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## forendiva (24 Juni 2008)

überprüfe mal die DCOM-Einstellungen


----------



## Fritze (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo Hellraiser,
ist dein Test-Client auch wirklich dafür ausgelegt auf einem anderen Rechner, als dem wo auch der Server installiert ist, installiert zu werden?
Bei INAT gibt es für solche Anwendungen ein separates Tool (OPCPIPE).
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> Hallo Hellraiser,
> ist dein Test-Client auch wirklich dafür ausgelegt auf einem anderen Rechner, als dem wo auch der Server installiert ist, installiert zu werden?



Das hat m. E. mit dem Cleint nichts zu tun, das ist ein reines
*DCOM*-Problem, wie auch schon die Diva erwähnt hat. 



Fritze schrieb:


> Bei INAT gibt es für solche Anwendungen ein separates Tool (OPCPIPE).
> MfG Fritze.



Ich kenne zwar *OPCPIPE* von Inat nicht näher, aber es ist
vermutlich ein Tool, dass das DCOM-Gedöhns umgeht.

Erstens sind die DCOM-Dienste oft aus Sicherheitsgründen 
ganz gesperrt und zweites gibt es DCOM nur unter Windows.


----------



## Hellraiser (24 Juni 2008)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.
Dann muss ich doch nochmal die DCOM Einstellungen durchforsten.


----------



## Ralf62 (24 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

vielleicht kann ich noch ein wenig weiterhelfen. Es gibt ein älteres Dokument auf der Internetseite der Fa. Inosoft zur Konfiguration von DCOM mit OPC-Nutzung. 

www.inosoft.com

Das PDF-File ist im Downloadbereich unter OPC zu finden (ziemlich weit unten).

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Question_mark (24 Juni 2008)

*DCOM, das D steht für Desaster ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralf62 schrieb:
			
		

> Konfiguration von DCOM mit OPC-Nutzung.



Für den Simatic OPC-Server gibt es dazu auf der Siemens A&D Homepage entsprechende Infos zu DCOM-Einstellungen, aber suchen dürft Ihr selber ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Hellraiser (20 Juli 2008)

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe, habs jetzt hinbekommen.
Lag an den DCOM Einstellungen.
Ich hab aber zusätzlich noch "OPC Easy Connect" verwendet.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

hi hellraiser,

ich bin jetzt genau an diese Stelle will auch ein OPC Client übers net an den Simetic OPC Server hängen... Kanst du mir paar i-net seiten bzw. literatur empfhelen wo die konfiguration des DCOm etc. beschrieben wird?


----------



## Hellraiser (19 August 2008)

Hallo BorisDieKlinge80,

als pdf kann ich dir www.*iba*-ag.com/download/download.php?ID=27&DownloadID=6-1508&type=&group=&product=&lang= 
empfehlen.

Wie schon geschrieben ist auch das "OPC Easy Connect" eine Alternative, wenn man sich die ganzen Einstellungen sparen will. (gibt es als Demo, ist ansonsten aber kostenpflichtig)

Am einfachsten ist es auch, sich mit gleichen Benutzernamen am Server und Client anzumelden.

Hatte mir auch mal das Buch:             Frank Iwanitz/ Jürgen Lange: „OPC- Grundlage, Implementierung und Anwendung“, 3. neu bearbeitete und erweiterte Auflage, Hüthig Verlag Heidelberg ausgeliehen. Wenn man die Möglichkeit des Ausleihens hat und sich das nicht unbedingt kaufen muss, kann man da auch mal einen Blick reinwerfen.


 Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen​


----------

